# Dented Adria Twin table



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Just managed to put a huge dent into the table top of our Adria Twin. Opened one of the cupboards above and a DVD case fell out and put a hole in the table.

Really didn't hit it that hard, but the dent has ruined it. 

Anyone know of a way to get this repaired as neat as possible? Dont think I'll replace the table as it could quite easily happen again. The table top seems remarkably spongey and flimsey.

Thanks in advance,
Steve


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Depends on the size of the dent and the colour of the wood but is it possible to 'wipe' the damage with coloured mastic?


----------



## 93309 (May 1, 2005)

Hello Steve i dought if you will get a perfect finish as if im not correct they are hollow to save weight. you may be able to fill the area with some thing like a car filler and then relaminate with a a fablon type of material.
the only other solution is keep an eye on ebay you do see tables come every now and then.

this might not solve the problem but hopefully it will start the ball rolling for ideas
veralin


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Steve I am a jioner and do not know of any good method of repairing your table top.This guy once came on here saying he was a w/screen repair man and it worked on T/Tops.Would be interseting to know how good it works?
this is the number he left
(w/top repairs 07775928269 steve)hope this helps
terry


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the replies all. I'm absolutely gutted and now considering trying to get the dealer to sort me out with a new one. Only thing that's stopping me is the thought that the same may just happen again.

I think I'll try and get the broken bits of the formica out of the dent and then see if I can fill with a putty and lay the slithers of the formica on top. Definately wont be perfect, but think it's probably the best it's going to get.

Thanks again,
Steve


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi if you fancy that way try some clear Davids isopon.That will give a smooth finish, it may be something like the w/screen reairer's finish in my last post?
terry


----------



## juspalm (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi, If the top is Formica could you not cover the whole top with a new sheet of Formica and finish the edges nicely. 
Jus


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Steve,
Can you replace the whole table with one made from a sheet of laminated ply or similar from b&q ?

If you fill the hole / dent it will always be seen unless you either re-cover the whole table or cover it with a feature like a design transfer!

Do not worry you will sort it
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

B+Q sell laminate repair filler for kitchen formica worktops. I have repaired a couple of dents in ours with this by getting the nearest colour and then once dry, touch up painting with my Son's modelling enamels to reinstate the pattern. Looks fine. The only drawbacks are that the filler is expensive and it does crack and fall out after a while because of the flexing. Fortunately, there is a lot in the tube so I just redo it.


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

We had the same problem when a plate fell out of our cupboard and dented the top in the kitchen area. Commom occurence I am afraid as the tops are too thin. Happened to us twice over the years.

We used these to cover the surface. They are very good and we have covered all the surfaces in our MH to match. They are easy to clean and don't come off. You can cut them to shape easily. Actually looks better than the original!!!!!


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Thanks 2kias, that might improve my bathroom.


----------

